# Greenkeeper soil test?



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

So I just signed up on the greenkeeper website and I see that they do have a price for soil testing and offer different options but hadn't heard anybody on here trying it so I wondered if I was mistaken or if it just wasn't a good test?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The complete test is $40, but I don't know who they use for the test.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

I went ahead and took one for the team and ordered the complete soil test to see who what when and where with this. Here is the info I got.

GreenKeeper App has partnered with Rock River Lab (www.rockriverlab.com) to quickly and affordably
process soil, tissue and water samples. This modern, highly automated lab can rapidly analyze samples and
import the results directly in GreenKeeper. GreenKeeper uses the latest science to interpret the turfgrass
tissue, soil, and water test results. Rock River Lab uses the Mehlich-3 test for soil and GreenKeeper
interpretations are derived from university SLAN and MLSN research. Premium GreenKeeper users receive a
10% discount on all tests. Tissue nutrient levels are also linked with clipping volumes to approximate nutrient
removal from mowing and help guide fertilization. Please email your specific questions to us at
[email protected]

Hopefully this will give me a better report compared to the soil savvy one I ordered earlier this season! I guess we all live and learn as we go! Hopefully this helps someone here and I will post the results once I get them back and also will let you know how the turnaround time is!


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

@jhealy748

I know this thread was started last year but wanted to see what the turn around time was as well as the results. Were you satisfied with everything from GreenKeeper?


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

To be honest I still haven't done it!! I've paid for it but need to get my samples and get them sent off. Thanks for the reminder I need to do it!


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

@jhealy748

Did you ever send off for testing with Greenkeeper? Now that they have a more reasonably priced homeowner plan I'm thinking about utilizing more of the features including soil testing. When you purchased the soil test is anything sent for shipping or is payment only for the actual test?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jhealy748 said:


> So I just signed up on the greenkeeper website and I see that they do have a price for soil testing and offer different options but hadn't heard anybody on here trying it so I wondered if I was mistaken or if it just wasn't a good test?


Just use your local ag extension as the will know everything about your area.


----------

